# Does anybody have extra work of any kind?



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm about to go out of my mind without having any work. We've only had two plowable snow events in over seven weeks. This is really starting hurt my finances. Does anybody have anything around they need help with? I'd rather not get back into a big truck, it seems as though all of the companies want you to be out for 14 days and home for 2, then back out again.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear, good luck in your job search.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Strap on some skates and help the Wings out... They need someone they can count on to work! After games 3 and 4 I'm praying that they'll survive! I'm saying Detroit in 7 at home!


----------

